# A new picture prompt challenge on Flashes



## Darren White (Feb 8, 2020)

Flashes will be hosting another picture prompt challenge for poetry and flash fiction, since the last Challenge was a great success.

We are seeking unusual photographs, paintings, drawings etc. which can be used as prompt. *Only pictures of works made by you, or your family members are eligible. No pictures found on internet are allowed.*

The best picture(s) will be put forward for writers to transform into their written interpretation. Photo credit will be included, during the challenge and in the final winning publication on Flashes.

Please share your pictures below, or, if previously posted to WF, a link to the picture will suffice.

Thank you.

If you are not a member of WF, but would like to participate, please send your picture to >> Flashes Submissions <<


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Feb 16, 2020)

Hey, I have a few possibilities!


----------



## Foxee (Feb 17, 2020)

Here are a couple that I've done, free to use.


----------



## SueC (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Darren White (Feb 21, 2020)

This is great! Keep them coming. A few more, and we can have a vote again.


----------



## PiP (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## PiP (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## PiP (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## RHPeat (Feb 22, 2020)

El gato — Loco Poco.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 7, 2020)

Here’s a few of my favorites


----------



## escorial (Mar 7, 2020)

Foxee said:


> Here are a couple that I've done, free to use.
> View attachment 25440
> 
> View attachment 25441


 1st pic stunning..the light through the trees is rather clever..reminds me of the stained glass in paddys wigwam..the drawing works although the trees perspective looks out of sink with the shed...but it works so well


----------



## Darren White (Mar 7, 2020)

Wow, I really like those Tuesday!
Are you a photographer as well?


----------



## Irwin (Mar 7, 2020)

Amnesiac just posted a photo of a painting he did that might be a good picture prompt.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Mar 19, 2020)

Got one more if this is still open:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/LB3WGRHsnXz2Y4Zh9


----------



## Foxee (Mar 20, 2020)

A few photos


----------



## Darren White (Mar 21, 2020)

Thank you for all the wonderful photos!
I am sorry it took me a while to reply. The current world-events are a bit unnerving, and I was very preoccupied.
But I close this thread now, and I will be back soon with a poll. 
Thank you again!


----------

